# Freaking COLD!



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Friday when I picked up my niece at school it was three times warmer than when I dropped her off but the high was only ten degrees. High and ten degrees just don’t sound right.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

We're expecting it to get cold down here, too. Had to turn the AC on today, but expect to drop all the way into the upper 30's by Monday morning.

Brrr.

:smt082 

WM


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

It was pretty cold over here today, too. I had to wear long pants, the shorts just don't cut it when the high is "only" 72.:smt039 Hello from sunny Florida.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Lucky you. Fall and winter are my favorite seasons. I haven't had a season that wasn't a hot and muggy summer since I left the Northeast. I'll be going back to the Northeast this spring or summer(thank God). It's hot and muggy here. Not a day goes by that I don't sweat profusely. It's like living in Hell with the constant heat and humidity and the smell of swamps and sulfuric water. How I loathe this state.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Well it's about 4 right now, expected to get -2 to -4 tonight..

Winter at 7300 feet.

W


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Friday when I picked up my niece at school it was three times warmer than when I dropped her off but the high *was only ten degrees*. High and ten degrees just don't sound right.


I see that you are enjoying the benefits of global warming... Maybe you should send Al Gore a memo... :smt082


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Lucky you. Fall and winter are my favorite seasons. I haven't had a season that wasn't a hot and muggy summer since I left the Northeast. I'll be going back to the Northeast this spring or summer(thank God). It's hot and muggy here. Not a day goes by that I don't sweat profusely. It's like living in Hell with the constant heat and humidity and the smell of swamps and phosphoric water. How I loathe this state.


Would that state happen to be the Old Dominion? One day in April the weather goes from freezing the balls off brass monkeys to sauna conditions. No transition, just one day you wake up it's winter/frozen hell, then the next day you wake up and it's summer/regular hell.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Dreadnought said:


> Would that state happen to be the Old Dominion? One day in April the weather goes from freezing the balls off brass monkeys to sauna conditions. No transition, just one day you wake up it's winter/frozen hell, then the next day you wake up and it's summer/regular hell.


There hasn't been a single cold day the entire year I've lived here.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

It's 6* here right now. :mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Welcome to the club! :smt039


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Its 40F here right now, and we may get to 27 tonight. But U guys are colder where U are


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

60s here now, supposed to hit 70 today.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My dad lives in Daytona Beach. He has a parka on when it gets down to 75. He visited me once when I lived in Anchorage, AK in the summer. I wasn't sure he was going to make it the two weeks without falling into a hypothermic state.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, its cold today. Highw as about 34. Will be in the upper 20s later today... W/ the rain, thanksfully I am off today anyway...


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

My entire neighborhood is iced in right now. I went to the store this morning for everyone on my street since I am the only one on my block with four wheel drive and we live at the top of a hill that is now covered in ice. It was real easy to get down the hill but getting back up was a doosy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> My entire neighborhood is iced in right now. I went to the store this morning for everyone on my street since I am the only one on my block with four wheel drive and we live at the top of a hill that is now covered in ice. It was real easy to get down the hill but getting back up was a doosy.


Yea, I've listened to the Dallas radio stations today, and I've heard how bad it is. Glad I no longer live there...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Maximo said:


> My entire neighborhood is iced in right now. I went to the store this morning for everyone on my street since I am the only one on my block with four wheel drive and we live at the top of a hill that is now covered in ice. It was real easy to get down the hill but getting back up was a doosy.


:smt103


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*Shipwreck*



Shipwreck said:


> Yea, I've listened to the Dallas radio stations today, and I've heard how bad it is. Glad I no longer live there...


Time to put your longjohns on, cover your tender vegetation and wrap your pipes. It looks like your in an Ice Storm warning area for tonight.

WM


----------

